# kudos to floyd armstrong shoot organizors



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks so much for the kudos Ted! I'm glad everyone enjoyed it, and I'm happy that it went well on both ends! It will only be better and more organized next year. I have a small online auction going on for two prizes that weren't claimed today. Once they go I will put a post up about what we brought in! Looking forward to seeing everyone on the tournament trail!


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Also many thanks for the advise from experience Ted, this was a great learning experience for us and I hope we continue to grow it in similar fashion as you have done with the P&P shoot. You can count on us to be there this year.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Good job on the course some great target placements. Great meeting both of you Eric & Hailey. I had a great time today and even shot good for a change.

Randy


----------



## Cory J~ (Jun 29, 2010)

This was my first shoot in almost 2 years due to poor work schedule & my second 3D shoot ever, it was very smoothly run. Great targets, weather and an extremely friendly group. I was truly amazed at the amount of and how wonderful the food was, best I have had a shoot to date. Thank you Hailee & staff, was definitely the highlight to my year to date! Also I would like to give a special thank you to Rodger & his Son in Law, who saved my day at the range. I came home around 2:30am the night before the shoot and finished getting all my gear together so that I could be back on the road for 6am. Or so I Thought... Apparently a release is a vital part to my shooting. Rodger was able to find me a release that I was comfortable with and could come away with (for me) a respectable 299 score. Again Thank you Gentlemen. 

Awesome weather


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

WELL DONE Hailey, Eric and everyone else that helped. Your organizing and hard work paid off the give all of us that attended a pleasurable (perfect works well here too) day. I will be attending any other shoot that you folks put together. Congratulations and THANK YOU!


----------



## buttnbuck (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes, beautiful day, great food and an awesome shoot Hailey, Eric and staff, will be there next year for sure.


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

Well worth the 3+ hour drive. Looking forward to next year.


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone for your kind words. I'm overwhelmed with the support you've all shown and can't wait to get planning for next year again. I have just started a Facebook group and will be posting a link as we have some amazing photos from the day as well!


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

is there a list of scores someplace?


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

401 took the $500 first place prize, 392 took second and 391 was third place in the cash class. One of my volunteers tore the papers off the scores boards before I could set them aside, so I can't post anything else this year.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

401, is that Trad class?


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

I took some pics of the score board 
I'll post as soon as I get out of jail later today


Lol


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

No, that was the cash class. I don't remember the trad scores off the top of my head


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

trad class at the 280 mark.....Joe floret first then Larry Engel then a girl sorry don`t know her name or equipment style... then me fourth I think


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

I think it was Diane mellor and she was shooting recurve


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Hers a link to the scores 
Sorry for not getting them all
https://m.facebook.com/brian.oneill.96930


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> trad class at the 280 mark.....Joe floret first then Larry Engel then a girl sorry don`t know her name or equipment style... then me fourth I think


280, wow Hailee sets a tough course then, good to know, I like em tough.


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey Tink can you post them here for us that don't use facebook



hotwheels said:


> Hers a link to the scores
> Sorry for not getting them all
> https://m.facebook.com/brian.oneill.96930


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Eric usually complains about multiple targets being set at similar yardages (4-5 in a row varying from 23-28 yards for example) so he wanted to make sure that wasn't the case. Sounds like it was well received!


----------



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

Cory J~ said:


> This was my first shoot in almost 2 years due to poor work schedule & my second 3D shoot ever, it was very smoothly run. Great targets, weather and an extremely friendly group. I was truly amazed at the amount of and how wonderful the food was, best I have had a shoot to date. Thank you Hailee & staff, was definitely the highlight to my year to date! Also I would like to give a special thank you to Rodger & his Son in Law, who saved my day at the range. I came home around 2:30am the night before the shoot and finished getting all my gear together so that I could be back on the road for 6am. Or so I Thought... Apparently a release is a vital part to my shooting. Rodger was able to find me a release that I was comfortable with and could come away with (for me) a respectable 299 score. Again Thank you Gentlemen.
> 
> Awesome weather


interesting to see a guy shoot a RH bow left-handed.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

giltyone said:


> interesting to see a guy shoot a RH bow left-handed.


I think you mean LH shooting RH:wink:


----------



## Cory J~ (Jun 29, 2010)

giltyone said:


> interesting to see a guy shoot a RH bow left-handed.


lol, not many noticed there. He originally purchased the bow for his daughter so she could compete internationally, but then she has grown up and moved away. He and I always tinkered with it before I got any of my compounds, and being a center shot and not resting on a shelf (as we have always been trad shooters up till that point). It feels weird at first but you get used to it quick, you just have to train yourself not to push on that support and torque the bow. Sure the bow and the sight get in the way of your other eye but it adds to the excitement. (don't tease him about it though, I almost have him convinced to buy a new compound for himself and turn him to the "Dark Wheallie Side"!)


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

thanks for reposting my pics haliee


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

No worries tink!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Hailey get the figures for jump start yet ...just wondering...??????


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Yep, I posted on Facebook on Saturday night. Total from the shoot with bank roll is $4355.50. We had two prizes that were unclaimed, an additional donation from Eric's employer and another donation from Warthog Archery that I auctioned off sunday, making the total $4795.50. From that, Floyd's home club, Crooked Arrow 3D Archery club wanted a rental fee from the donations of $300.00 for the day, and it cost me $158.20 + HST for porta potty rentals for the day. Plus a $35.00 last minute cost for a couple of things the day of that I had to send someone out for - Grand total is $4302.30. I am waiting on the $125.00 from the auction of the warthog target and the $25.00 from the auction from the Rack Stacker prize pack to write the check to Jump Start, whom I am meeting with next week with Mrs. Armstrong.


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/FloydArmstrong/666673336733959/?notif_t=like

In case anyone has facebook and wants to see the beautiful photography work done by Kaye P'yanykh


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Carol Armstrong sent me this on Tuesday night and asked that I post it for all of the shoot attendees to see as well, as she didn't have it in her to circulate and speak with everyone herself:

Hello Hailee and Eric,

Thank you both so much for a wonderful tribute to my husband, Floyd. 
I know you had help but I am sure you did the bulk of the work yourselves. Your attention to the smallest detail was phenomenal. So many people had such good things to say. 
Everyone was happy to have a "souvenier" of the day from the prize table. 
It was great to see such a wonderful Turnout and must have been gratifying for you, after all the time and effort you put forward to make this Event a success. 
The Jump Start Programme was a favourite of Floyd's as he believed all children should be given an opportunity to play sports. I was happy to see children shooting with their Parents and Grand Parents‎. They were thrilled to have a gift bag. May they be encouraged to pursue Archery in the future 
It was great day
‎Again, I truly appreciate that you picked up the ball and ran with this idea. 
Thank you and all those who made the day a reality,
Best regards,
Carol Armstrong


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Haile how do we view pics from kayes pictures thanks I`m terrible with computers


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

She's only got them posted on Facebook. Will have to join the dark side teddy


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I am on facebook but your link looks like it goes there thanks again wonderful shoot and out come


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

All of the photos are in the Floyd Armstrong memorial tournament group


----------

